# How to know a PZEV vehicle from a non-PZEV?



## Wiggy1972 (Oct 14, 2013)

Is there something that would tell me via VIN or other identifier whether a car is a PZEV or not? I am deciding between two CC's and I don't know what the PZEV vehicle looks like (badging somewhere, engine cover, owner's manual, etc.?)

Thanks...FWIW I'm looking at Candy White 2012 CC Lux Limited and 2011 CC Lux Limited both with black/cornsilk interior sitting on 18's. Black has Xenon's and white has halogens...


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

Wiggy1972 said:


> Is there something that would tell me via VIN or other identifier whether a car is a PZEV or not? I am deciding between two CC's and I don't know what the PZEV vehicle looks like (badging somewhere, engine cover, owner's manual, etc.?)
> 
> Thanks...FWIW I'm looking at Candy White 2012 CC Lux Limited and 2011 CC Lux Limited both with black/cornsilk interior sitting on 18's. Black has Xenon's and white has halogens...


You sure the white is a limited and not a LUX plus? The limited comes with Xenons, the lux plus comes with Halogens.

I have the lux plus, it has the moon-roof and and upgraded trim just like the limited. I went with this trim because I knew I was going to swap out the headlights.


----------



## Wiggy1972 (Oct 14, 2013)

Kaeo
Oops-it is a lux plus. Actually both are lux plus. In my haste I mistyped. Now for the answer to my question...how to identify the PZEV?

Good catch!


----------



## Wiggy1972 (Oct 14, 2013)

Kaeo
Oops-it is a lux plus. Actually both are lux plus. In my haste I mistyped. Now for the answer to my question...how to identify the PZEV?

Good catch!


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

Uhh....why do you give two $h!ts about whether or not it is a PZEV classified vehicle?

BTW- Go with the one that has the OEM xenons and look for an online VW dealer who will sell you a Fidelity VW branded extended service contract to cover the time and mileage you expect to own the vehicle....


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Take a look at the engine bay, if there is a hose coming out the front of the air-box (air filter) on the drivers side of the engine bay then it is PZEV, no extra house then it is non-PZEV. For all intents and purposes it really does not matter either way from what I have researched. Just may need to adaptors if you are going to be upgrading the intake or something like that.


----------



## Wiggy1972 (Oct 14, 2013)

Under-pressure:
Thanks for the a-hole attitude, if I wanted more of that I would have asked my gastroenterologist.

I asked simply to understand the differences between them.

If I plan upgrades, it would be nice to know if I can do something or if I'm limited based on the PZEV.

Thanks to all who have responded!


----------



## smithg432 (Mar 26, 2013)

The difference is this: Pvez is a zero emissions vehicle. Also, if it's a PVEZ then it's is CBFA motor from VW Meaning...

The PVEZ model will have an extra small air filter for the intake. It will also have 3 02 sensors on the downpipe. One (1) sensor at the turbo, One (1) before the Catalytic Converter and One (1) after the Catalytic Converter. It's no different in terms of performance but it does make it a little more costly to modify (ie: Your standard intake for a CCTA motor will run you say $200 (Example $) but the CBFA intake will run you $250. Same goes for the Downpipe. If you plan to upgrade, your options in terms of manufacturers is limited but shouldnt cost any more. Most manufacturers account for the 2 types of motors and will make 3 bung holes. If you have a CBFA all your sensors plug in. If you have a CCTA then you just plug the un-needed port. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

Wiggy1972 said:


> Under-pressure:
> Thanks for the a-hole attitude, if I wanted more of that I would have asked my gastroenterologist.
> 
> I asked simply to understand the differences between them.
> ...


My apologies- I didn't mean it that way and re-reading what I wrote, yes it comes off a bit douchey.

But seriously, I don't think I've seen someone ask the forum about the PZEV rating on the CC, so I did legitimately think it was a strange thing to ask about. Usually you see PZEV plastered all over cars in the japanese economy car segment and it seems to be a distinction VW doesn't go out of their way to market or make obvious on their vehicles, save maybe the hybrids.

It also isn't a distinction that the majority of VW tuners will expect prospective upgrade customers to be concerned with. They will expect you to know model year or possibly engine series (FSI vs. TSI) or Motronic code your ECU is running. For any ECU, air intake, or exhaust upgrades I've done in the past on a VAG car I had, PZEV was never a consideration in the research or purchasing process.

Good luck with your decision :beer:


----------



## Wiggy1972 (Oct 14, 2013)

Under pressure-thanks for the apology! You aren't such a schmuck after all!

I've leaned heavily on the local dealer with the black CPO and he's dropped the price to match the 2012. I am trying to get another $300 but won't lose the deal over it. It's my hope that the dealership feels the same way!

Hopefully I will be an active member here soon!

As for the PZEV I thought it was an interesting designation as I hadn't seen it on any other cars on the used car listings so wasn't sure why this one was being advertised as such. 

Time will tell! Thanks again for the comments/feedback!


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

The two also have different gas caps


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

Wiggy1972 said:


> Under pressure-thanks for the apology! You aren't such a schmuck after all!
> 
> I've leaned heavily on the local dealer with the black CPO and he's dropped the price to match the 2012. I am trying to get another $300 but won't lose the deal over it. It's my hope that the dealership feels the same way!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was in a bit of a flippant mood which rarely happens and should have not posted so hastily. I figured too if you were asking about PZEV, it may have been a "selling" feature and the dealer was perhaps trying to get you to think you were somehow buying a "Prius" in a sexy body.

I'm sure you've been around the block with vehicle purchases, but the thing that always seems to get my attention every time I go through the process is learning/guestimating (through research) what figure the dealer probably owns the proscpective car at. Yeah, dealers need to eat too, otherwise they go away, but at the $20k range, they may only have $14k-$16k in it, and maybe $17k tops, so another $300 off probably isn't going to hurt them. Even when they are making plenty on a deal, they love to tell you how skinny it is for them. I also like to not have to do any negotiating while sitting in the dealership- it makes it easier to keep your head straight and not get emotionally tired with the process and give in. Those are mistakes I've made with the first few cars I've had.

Again, my vote is for the black CC with the AFS Xenons. They are sweet and not particularly easy or cheap to retrofit later.....


----------



## Wiggy1972 (Oct 14, 2013)

U.P.

Bought the black one today. Had a call at 9:00 this morning and the salesman said "my boss agreed to your price if you can come in today"

I seriously dislike the back and forth also. I was over researched and knew where I should be with the car. Knowing they bought it off lease cheap I am very happy with my deal. The sales guy was pretty good and I couldn't be happier. 

Thanks for the help--guess I will check out a few minor mods here now that I've actually bought the car!


----------



## mjwiest (Jul 14, 2016)

*PZEV vehicles have a great warranty on emissions*

PZEV vehicles have a 15 year 150k warranty on emissions related items.


----------



## whiz05403 (Sep 9, 2017)

Wiggy1972 said:


> U.P.
> 
> Bought the black one today. Had a call at 9:00 this morning and the salesman said "my boss agreed to your price if you can come in today"
> 
> ...


PICS or it didn't happen!


----------



## TSI-DRIVER (Jan 18, 2015)

When you put a intake on the cbfa you can hear the air pump, it's very loud besides the turbo sucking in air. It sounds pretty awesome. I've got a cbfa and put a air filter on the small hose


----------

